# Alaska Sheep need help



## acmckeage03

My good friend is stationed in Anchorage, he drew tag DS132. I'll be headed up there to help him out this year. First Has anyone been on a sheep hunt in this area and secondly I would appreciate any advice for large caliber back pack hunts and gear. I've been on many multi day hunts here in Utah but nothing will compare to the 5-10 days we are planning on packing in for. I usually pack my badlands 2200 on top of my frame pack but not sure if that'll be enough. 

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## katorade

Good luck! All I can say is there better be pictures posted back on this site and if you don't want to share PM me! My dream hunt!

Have fun enjoy the experience!


----------



## Mtnbeer

I haven't hunted sheep in that area, as it's a hard tag to draw and they only give out a few, but I've spent a good amount of time in that area. My advice would be to have someone fly him over the area a day or two before the hunt starts, as the rams move around a good bit, and sometimes aren't even in the legal boundary. They move between 14C NE and 14C NW boundaries pretty regularly. It could save you quite a bit of time trying to find legal rams, if you have a good idea where they are once you start getting in there. DS126 (14 C NE) is going on at the same time, but there are only two tags for that area, so the concern is they head to where there is less pressure. 

Also, that country is STEEP (and I used to be a professional climbing guide, so I know steep), so you really need to be comfortable being in exposed terrain. If you do hire a plane to scout beforehand, it'd be a good idea to do a food/water drop somewhere close to where you're seeing rams. That way you aren't having to carry 10 days worth of food and a bunch of water. Dropping down into the drainages to get water is hard work and you'll want to maximize your time up high.

Lastly good luck. There aren't huge world record rams in that area, but there are definitely opportunities for a good full curl ram.


----------



## acmckeage03

Thank you I appreciate it. I'm dreading carrying all that weight on the steep slopes. My trecking poles wont be leaving my side!


----------



## LanceS4803

Sounds like Mtnbeer just saved you guys a TON of work. Amazing info.


----------

